# Crappiebub kicks my butt!



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Well dad and I went to the James this past weekend and he reclaimed the boat record with this 85lb blue. Fishing was slow,but this made the trip worth the drive.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

great catch!! gonna show my mom this, see what she thinks about this fish.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

All right Crappiebub, Lynn and I say congrats, Justcrazy did the ole Man take it easy on you or you gonna be hearing about this for a long time?

Doc


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. There's lots of big blues in the James and other coastal waters. I can only dream that the blues in the Ohio River continue to grow to similar sizes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice! I think he's cemented his spot at the head of the boat.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow awesome job fellas!!!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

I have only kept track since we went to the James, but
I do sense a pattern here


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice that is a beast.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Two very impressive things regarding this topic:

1. That is a massive fish. A great catch for sure.

2. Finally someone posted a picture of a massive fish, in high resolution. No grainy, over saturated photo that we can only guess at the size.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats on one heck of a fish!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Doc, I will be hearing it for at least another year until I get my shot at redemption. Robby is right his side of the boat has been doing a little bit better than my side. In the last 5 years this is his third with the big fish honors and the biggest so far to date. My biggest this year was a little 28.8lb fish. Overall the fishing was pretty tough, but we stuck to searching for the big ones and not the big numbers of fish.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Awesome fish!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Rob, That is an amazing fish! Woody would have a hellova time lickin that one!


----------



## Birdie0067 (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice fish. Where is this "James" you speak of? Thanks.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The James River in Virginia, great spot for bluecats


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Rob

I am starting to suspect you didn't bring Woody on a couple of
trips because you were worried another family member would embarrass
you.

The only thing Woody asked me was why Magis didn't bring
his (Woody's) sleeping bag.

You may have to resort to paying Neil to sling Bob's
baits off


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Congrats guys! Awesome Fish!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone said that was an inflatable rubber fish!  Did it pull harder than the saugeyes at Peidmont?
Congrats on a super catch and a great picture.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Kip but I was just a camera boy, dad's side of the boat did the catching.

Shorty we were actually using saugeye for bait !

Those trips are a good time. If you are into big fish and can swing the cost of going, I would recommend going for a couple of days. The fishing is fun and the time spent with family is great. Throw in a few dozen Bald eagles, tons of osprey and lots of laughs and you have the makings of some memories.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Robby I was talking to Woody and he said he didn't want to take that trip with Mike. He knows that Mike would get too cold on the river and wouldn't share the sleeping bag with him. Hopefully we can get the whole crew together for flathead trip this summer. Woody said you better have the twinkies this time.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> He knows that Mike would get too cold on the river and wouldn't share the sleeping bag with him. Hopefully we can get the whole crew together for flathead trip this summer. Woody said you better have the twinkies this time.


That didn't stop him before. That's alright, I'll put a snausage in Robby's bag next trip.


----------

